# Body armor with kidney protection?



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I've never seen anything other than the usual kidney belt which is basically a compression thing. I'm looking for something that actually offers some level of protection from impacts. Not in any rush since I won't be riding for a couple of months  Suggestions?


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Heard something about lacrosse pads protecting the lower area. Not sure how good kidney coverage is, but you can check it out.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Don't think there is anything available on the DH scene, you might have to look into other sports equipment.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah, kinda figured I'd have to expand the search into non-biking areas. The lacrosse pads could be a good start, maybe even hockey stuff....I'll start checking those out. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Hockey gear won't get you much, the kidney pads are built into the pants.

There are quite a few MX padded kidney belts though.

http://www.motorcycle-superstore.co...Kidney-Belts-Protection-Mens-Riding-Gear.aspx

Sounds like you're out for a while, where exactly on Geronimo did you do gown?


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah, no "real" riding for 2 months minimum. Might be able to get on the commuter in a month or so. Went down in the chute near the bottom after getting squirrely on the takeoff. I put an old pic on FB...
I totally forgot about the EVS moto stuff, have to make a run to Cycle Gear (5 mins from mi casa  )


----------



## rc-architect (Dec 1, 2007)

*I've tried these...*

http://www.sportsunlimitedinc.com/bike-football-adult-rib-guard.html

I'm down 1 kidney already (gave it to a friend) so I fooled around with extra protection for my remaining one. I find them very unconfortable\bulky, esp. if your pedaling, so awkward that I don't use it. Let me know if you find a smart solution...rc


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Will do. I was lucky enough with my injury that I didn't even need surgery to repair the tear. Not wanting to take any chances once I get back on the bike though.


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

Kenny, I'm rocking the 661 core saver after my sonny bono impersonation with a tree a couple years back. ICU trip with 5 broken ribs, ruptured spleen, nemothorax(air bubble in lung), fun stuff... I always wear it DHing and sometimes on the extreme AM rides. Fits good, light and has built in kidney belt. Good healing vibes going your way.


----------



## MM_Freak (Feb 28, 2006)

+1 for the core saver. I've been running one for 2 years now after loosing my left kidney in a MTB wreck. Its well vented and has saved my ass a few times.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm looking pretty hard at the core saver for sure. It doesn't appear to be as bulky as my current top and I really like the sleeveless thing.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah after riding our Nat Dh track all day yesterday and surviving,

I had back spasms in my lower back right in my kidney area, not a kidney issue though my CP cracked me the othr day and I'm sure I now have a pinched nerve 

But I'm looking at a Moto kidney belt they do add more protection and importantly support that area, its always surprised me the lack of Dh riders who don't do this am guilty to though, but more and more I think for $40 I'm try a Thor or AP* kidney belt next time!

Core saver maybe, or Thors ver I'm more and more moto been riding in THOR Core MX pants and love em totally eats by DH shorts and never even know em on, works a treat with my T Bones to, Kidney belt next :thumbsup:


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Another recommendation for the 661 Core Saver. It probably has the best kidney protection of any bike specific armor. It's light and comfortable, and a big plus is that it's made to be Leatt compatible if you run a neck brace. It works very well with my Leatt.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

How accurate is the sizing chart for the core saver? I'm right at the upper limit for the SM/MD and there seems to be quite a gap between that and the LG...


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

kenbentit said:


> How accurate is the sizing chart for the core saver? I'm right at the upper limit for the SM/MD and there seems to be quite a gap between that and the LG...


What's your height, weight, build? I'm about 6', 150 pounds. The sm/md fits me better around the torso, but is a little short feeling. The lg is better for length, but big in the torso. I'm tall and thin though, so a little harder to fit.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm 6', 185 lbs. Chest measure right at 97cm when I inhale. Waist is 32. Basically tall and thin but not quite bony.


----------



## nealpederson (Jun 8, 2004)

More attention needs to be paid to internal organs! Most DH’rs have broken ribs but my 12-yr-old daughter lacerated her liver last summer downhilling with a full Rock Gardin Jr. pressure suit on. After a Heli trip and 3-day ICU visit she heeled great without any surgery but I really don't want to go through that again. I've ordered her a 661 Vapor for this season but I'd like to get more organ protection than the standard suit offers. My son and I ware neck braces for DH racing and I'll probably get her one too. Hospital bills cost way more than protection! Hopefully the safety MFGs are watching this thread closely.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

kenbentit said:


> I'm 6', 185 lbs. Chest measure right at 97cm when I inhale. Waist is 32. Basically tall and thin but not quite bony.


Likely the large will be your best bet. Unless you are short in the torso and like a more snug fit through the chest, the large will probably be a better fit.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

I second the lacrosse rib pads. I've used them a few times since I already had them from playing in college and they've been great on trails I felt I needed a little extra protection. I used these:

http://www.sportstop.com/Mens-Lacrosse-Equipment/Rib-Pads/Brine-Spartan-Lacrosse-Rib-Pads-Large

But would also look at pads from Warrior and STX (especially STX) http://www.footlocker.com/product/model:105067/sku:19729103/STX%20Agent%20Lacrosse%20Rib%20Pads%20-%20Men's?supercat=home&cm=GLOBAL%20SEARCH:%20GENERAL%20SEARCH


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

I rock the Large and you've seen me. It fits snug. But for your skinny a$$ maybe a med. might work


----------



## MM_Freak (Feb 28, 2006)

Im 6'4" 175lbs and run a Lrg. The 2010 core saver would be a better fit for us tall skinny guys. its longer in torso so it wont feel like your wearing a half shirt.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for that info MM_Freak! The whole "Halfshirt" thing is what I really wanted to avoid. Bob, I might hit you up for a test fit if I can't find one to try on at one of the shops 
With the cost and minimal size of the lacrosse and moto pads I may just get those as well as the core saver. I'm gonna be super paranoid once I get back on the bike....


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

rc-architect said:


> http://www.sportsunlimitedinc.com/bike-football-adult-rib-guard.html
> 
> I'm down 1 kidney already (gave it to a friend) so I fooled around with extra protection for my remaining one. I find them very unconfortable\bulky, esp. if your pedaling, so awkward that I don't use it. Let me know if you find a smart solution...rc


Hero
he·ro   /ˈhɪəroʊ/ Show Spelled[heer-oh] Show IPA 
-noun,plural-roes; for 5 also -ros. 
1.a man of distinguished courage or ability, admired for his brave deeds and noble qualities. 
2.a person who, in the opinion of others, has heroic qualities or has performed a heroic act and is regarded as a model or ideal: He was a local hero when he saved the drowning child. 
3. see also RC-ARCHITECT MTBR.com

Kudos on the organ donation. It is a shame that more people are not as selfless as you.


----------



## rc-architect (Dec 1, 2007)

*Good karma*

No hero here, just had a friend in a real jam...plus I owed him. Our freshman year in college (1990) I rode his Nishiki, it was teal with pink letters and the first 26" bike I ever saw with straight forks like a BMX. He convinced me to to get a bike so we could ride the green mountains in Vermont. I bought a purple giant butte and have been riding ever since...



rdhfreethought said:


> Hero
> he·ro   /ˈhɪəroʊ/ Show Spelled[heer-oh] Show IPA
> -noun,plural-roes; for 5 also -ros.
> 1.a man of distinguished courage or ability, admired for his brave deeds and noble qualities.
> ...


----------



## Jimi Chan (Oct 6, 2012)

*I had a kidney protector custum made.*

About 12 years ago I was kneed in the back playing Aussie Rules football and ended up in hospital and pising blood for a week with a bruised kidney. I went to a guy who makes medical braces and equipment, He custom made a kidney protector, It is hard plastic moulded to my back (in kidney region) with a foan under it. It velcos to a wide neoprene belt that wraps around and holds it on.

It was quite warm and sweaty, but I managed to run around on a football field with it without any problems. The next year I had someone jump into me with their knee again. It hurt a little, but I was fine.

I had it made in Geelong, Australia in 2001 and it cost about AU$120.

Might be worth looking into.


----------

